# so i dropped my diva cup in the toilet.



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

wtf do i do? i tried to reach for it but it was just pushed back further.

i want to get it out since i don't want to bother buying a new one and it might clog the toilet if i flush it.

this is a diva cup btw.

help? does anyone have experience getting rubber menstrual cups out of the toilet?

i might ask my mum when she gets home this evening. do you think it would just go back even further?

this sucks. >:[


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

by the way the diva cup is really great and i'd strongly recommend it to any females.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

huzzah! i got it out!


now i'm off to put the cup and my hand in boiling for 10 minutes


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

<-- wishes he didn't wikipedia what a diva cup is :no

lol
grats on getting it out though


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

lol It would have probably blocked the toilet if you had flushed it.


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm so glad that you managed to rescue it! :boogie My hairbrush dropped into the toilet last week, but it was much easier to get out it seems.

Do make sure that you boil it (as you mentioned); I believe it says at the website that you are supposed to discard them if they fall into the toilet, but a thorough boiling should do it.

There was an earlier thread on SAS discussing the Diva Cup, and I've just recently ordered one of my own as a result of reading the favourable comments there.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Saqq said:


> <-- wishes he didn't wikipedia what a diva cup is :no


:lol:

I didn't know what it was, either, and I'm female.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Saqq said:


> wishes he didn't wikipedia what a diva cup is


Yeah, I too could have happily lived the rest of my life without that nugget of information.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Female here, but not so keen on trying a Diva Cup.

I did once flush a toilet paper roll holder down the toilet. It was perfect timing: I flushed the toilet, went to take off the empty roll, the holder sprung from my hand, landed in the toilet, and got flushed down. Thankfully, it didn't clog.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The idea of reusing something like that doesnt really appeal to me.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm glad you got it out. I don't use mine all the time but it is awesome for travel and such.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I once dropped my wallet into the toilet.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

at least you only have to put it in your pocket


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> at least you only have to put it in your pocket


hahahha :b


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

:um


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

nothing to fear said:


> at least you only have to put it in your pocket


I guess you're right but still ew, I like my jeans. And not like you can boil I.D/credit cards or cash. I had to wait 3 weeks to get a new one! (paid for by mostly with the then-dry bills from said wallet).


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

im so glad i don't have a vagina.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It looks like a trumpet mouthpiece :stu


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

this is the greatest thread ever
also, are they comfortable? like do you feel them in there? lol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It looks like a trumpet mouthpiece :stu


Which I feel begs another question.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Saqq said:


> <-- wishes he didn't wikipedia what a diva cup is :no





kos said:


> im so glad i don't have a vagina.


Quoted for truth. lol


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

lol my girl/best friend uses one of those.

once i dropped my cellphone into the toilet. luckily it never recovered so i could justify getting a new one.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Dang. I dropped the immobiliser for my car into the toilet a couple of weeks ago after finishing a piss. Ew.

The diva cup sounds pretty for a cup but then i wiki'd what it actually does. Ew again.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Why isn't the word 'piss' censored?? I realy thought it would've been, sorry mods, my mistake, but you may want to look into that.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I laughed out loud when I saw this thread title.

That's all.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Jaiyyson said:


> Why isn't the word 'piss' censored?? I realy thought it would've been, sorry mods, my mistake, but you may want to look into that.


I never thought of "piss" as a bad word.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

These'd make a brilliant box prize if Beyoncé ever made her own brand of cereal.



kos said:


> im so glad i don't have a vagina.


I'd love to have one...just not necessarily as a part of my own anatomy, if you catch my drift. Ahemmmm.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

VCL XI said:


> These'd make a brilliant box prize if Beyoncé ever made her own brand of cereal.
> 
> I'd love to have one...just not necessarily as a part of my own anatomy, if you catch my drift. Ahemmmm.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

VCL XI said:


> These'd make a brilliant box prize if Beyoncé ever made her own brand of cereal.


This took me a second.

Then I got it. Then I laughed out loud again. I love this thread.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i thought a diva cup was just a cup with the word diva on it


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

kanarazu said:


> this is the greatest thread ever
> also, are they comfortable? like do you feel them in there? lol


yea they are really comfortable. they just take quite a while to learn how to put them in correctly so they don't shift and cause leakage. i've had it for almost a year but i can still mess up with that on the first day or two when my period is heaviest.
alsoo if you are squeamish about seeing your blood then it might not be the best since emptying it and cleaning it can be kinda gross. that's fine for me though, you get pretty used to it having suffered through more than 100+ periods since age 12.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

nubly said:


> i thought a diva cup was just a cup with the word diva on it


Same here. I thought it was a chalice that was all sparkly with crystals and diamonds on it and the word DIVA on it. :teeth

Now that I know what it is... I kind of wish I didn't. And I'm not squeamish at all about blood, but this somehow just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I guess those ones are for the heavy periods. But actually, a jeweled chalice was what I pictured when I read the thread title. I wondered briefly what circumstances would lead to you dropping one of those in a toilet...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Now I want a jeweled chalice.


----------



## Calamity (Jul 28, 2008)

I got a lot of giggles from some people's reactions. I didn't know what a diva cup was either and I'm female. I was wondering why someone would have a drinking cup with the word DIVA on it in their bathroom. LOL


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

There's somethings in this world a man shouldn't know about. I'll never look at a cup the same way again... :lol


----------



## somethinginthewind (Jul 11, 2009)

vcl xi said:


> these'd make a brilliant box prize if beyoncé ever made her own brand of cereal.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bahahaha I love this thread.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

:hahaThis thread was worth it just for the reactions. I've heard of them...but I already forsee some unfortunate accident occuring in a public bathroom stall so not for me.:um


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Diva Cup threads are always popular :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

> Inappropriate Language
> Freedom of expression is encouraged, however the use of terms and language that are broadly acknowledged to be offensive will not be permitted. Language describing illegal or sexual acts *or anything else deemed inappropriate by the staff* is also not allowed. Posts containing such language will be locked, edited or deleted at the discretion of the moderators. Using any method to avoid the swear filter will result in a warning or further action on subsequent offenses.


This comes under the heading of "Too Much Information"


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*The diva cup thread is now open .
If there is ANY sexual innuendo, graphic descriptions or smart-*** comments Infractions will be issued and the thread deleted.*


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

oooh _Controversial Discussion_, haha. :b

so i will gladly update you all on my experiences with the diva cup but i haven't anything else to write.
i hope other girls will look into using it though, its the best hygiene product for menstruation and i can give you more info on it if you'd like.
(eh, enough of that term "feminine hygiene product". it seems silly to still avoid saying what it is really for, ya know? actually probably the funniest term for it is when in pharmacies the section for pads/tampons is called "feminine needs".)


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

lol

Loving this thread!

Edit: add: I think we should keep it going for as long as possible now.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am trying to figure out what a diva cup has to do with relationships? :con


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

WineKitty said:


> I am trying to figure out what a diva cup has to do with relationships? :con


Since it is obvious that this is a controversial subject it was moved into an area for controversial discussion.
We have also had 1 Infraction already since the thread was reopened.


----------



## shocksleeper (May 11, 2009)

Wow. I can hardly believe this...it actually sounds like a pretty good alternative to disposable...things, I would just have a lot of anxiety about people finding it and being weirded out. And boiling it sounds kind of scary. Potentially an extremely awkward situtation if you share a home with other people... "What's that you're making?" "Oh, nothing...just boiling my menstrual cup." Hmm.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Here we go again. :doh


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

shocksleeper said:


> Wow. I can hardly believe this...it actually sounds like a pretty good alternative to disposable...things, I would just have a lot of anxiety about people finding it and being weirded out. And boiling it sounds kind of scary. Potentially an extremely awkward situtation if you share a home with other people... "What's that you're making?" "Oh, nothing...just boiling my menstrual cup." Hmm.


haha, actually i only really need to pour boiling water over it, sorta. i did think of having to boil it with the stove then my mum was like "why don't you just use the kettle?". oops



millenniumman75 said:


> Here we go again. :doh


huh?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Would you really tell company that?
"Nah, I'm boiling my menstrual cup." uke


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm sorry, I read up to here and I'm gone... like was said before - if you aren't into reading about this stuff we can leave. Yuk, it's bad enough the stuff we do use for our monthly technical difficulties. I would never use this 'device' - it is just gross and I too wish I had never looked it up to really see what you were supposed to 'do with it'. Good luck too all and whatever works for ya - go for it.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Would you really tell company that?
> "Nah, I'm boiling my menstrual cup." uke


"hey heather, you're using that small pot? i want to make hard-boiled eggs"
"yes, but you can use it when i'm done"
"alright thanks. whatcha making?"
"oh i'm not cooking anything, i'm just boiling my menstrual cup. it fell in the toilet. it's clean now though. here i'm done with the stove and pot, all yours!"


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

"Well I'm glad you boiled it, because now the pot and the cup are completely sanitary. Sanitation is crucially important to a healthy lifestyle. So until next time, keep fit and have fun!" - Hal Johnson


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

aahhhhhahaha :lol :lol


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

You know, this thread brings to mind another image. A trombone mouthpiece. I haven't dropped mine in the toilet that I can remember, but is probably not clean. I use it anyway. But I wonder if they are amenable to boiling? A quick Google search reveals that they are. See how instructive this thread can be?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i never played the trombone but my friend played baritone so it reminded me of that.

those must get so dirty. in my school they would give some kids in the music program their own mouthpieces so they would keep it everywhere with them, in their pocket, backpack, etc. 

i remember the only way we were able to clean them was to dip them in that bright green slime soap disinfectant then wipe them with the brown paper towels. mind you, every kid would dip theirs in the slime so it was kind of gross when you think about it. i had a flute and they were always hard to clean.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Reminds me of my recorder days, they were terribly designed so cleaning was a royal pain in the hiney. Then if you forgot yours the teach would give you one of the spares............NO THANKS.

Glad to see this thread re-opened as well!


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> i never played the trombone but my friend played baritone so it reminded me of that.
> 
> those must get so dirty. in my school they would give some kids in the music program their own mouthpieces so they would keep it everywhere with them, in their pocket, backpack, etc.
> 
> i remember the only way we were able to clean them was to dip them in that bright green slime soap disinfectant then wipe them with the brown paper towels. mind you, every kid would dip theirs in the slime so it was kind of gross when you think about it. i had a flute and they were always hard to clean.


I remember some time during high school, someone in another class thought it would be a good idea to use my trombone. I don't know who it was, but in any case, it was gross. I scrawled some fake legalese type junk on a post-it note and secured it to the case. I guess that was enough of a deterrent. I feel I have a bit of a taboo against used musical instruments.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Girls: Isnt tampons and pads enough? All I ever knew about female mentrual products was what I see in the supermarket shelf.  I guess its not something I think about much. Just another necessity on the shopping list. Then you have the choice of heavy or light flow. Wings or no wings etc.

On another note: Dont know about where you all live. But advertising for tampons and pads in Australia is everywhere. As well as tv advertisements for mens health eg, prostate exams, womens health eg, pap smears. I think in the last 10 years or so, these things have become acceptable to talk about in society because of the goverment health through media pushing people to talk more. Media is a powerful tool and can change society. Its working. Sure we have a long way to go. You still have older generations that are silent on these subjects. But we've come along way with what we publicly talk about.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> "hey heather, you're using that small pot? i want to make hard-boiled eggs"
> "yes, but you can use it when i'm done"
> "alright thanks. whatcha making?"
> "oh i'm not cooking anything, i'm just boiling my menstrual cup. it fell in the toilet. it's clean now though. here i'm done with the stove and pot, all yours!"


This thread is making me laugh........especially this post and MM's post


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*2nd Infraction in this thread. It is now closed.*


----------

